
Python.org Redesign Preview - LVB
http://preview.python.org/
======
msluyter
Looks nice, but my first thought when I looked at the code example:

    
    
      1  >>> l = ['spam', 'ham', 314, 23]
    

was "wait, how are they assigning a list to the number 1? How is that
possible? Oh... that's an l". (Not a fan of that. I'm half blind
(figuratively) so these things confuse me.)

~~~
jacobian
Yeah, that example is a placeholder; we plan on replacing it with something
awesome. Thanks!

~~~
reustle
Replace it with a try-python style interactive shell!

~~~
StavrosK
That would be fantastic, and pretty doable, I would think.

~~~
munki
Even better if there was a little code like in the example already in there...
(the best of both worlds)

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, that's what I meant, yes. Have the code as it is there, but the user can
keep going.

------
aviraldg
Constructive criticism:

The shadow on the logo is too dark and looks wierd. Also, I'd put a call to
action, like "Download" or "Learn" in a more visible format (maybe on a
button) in a larger font, above all the "blocks", along with the content of
the Statistics block.

The PSF block at the bottom looks out of place. (I really love the way you
show additional information when I hover on the links in the second navbar.
I'm not sure how that extends to touch based devices, but you could probably
present the PSF block in a similar way.)

The "Socialize" link looks out of place too and should probably be on the
upper navbar. (The other "actions" in that block are related to the site
itself - search and text size)

I agree with the others that that code sample should actually be an editor
with the ability to actually execute code.

~~~
jacobian
Thanks for the feedback, good stuff.

BTW, please do try the nav on mobile devices, especially tablets. They work
there, too, and I think our designers did something especially slick :)

~~~
aviraldg
Just checked it out on my tablet (iPad) - I don't see much of a difference (of
course, it's responsive!) except for the menu, which works pretty well :)

Minor points:

\- When in "mobile mode", the search box changes colour so it doesn't look
like a text input any more. I'm not sure if that's a good idea.

\- I agree with the others on this one again: the gradients and the shadows
are a bit excessive. Maybe you could try a "flat" shadow instead? (ie. a
shadow with a 0 blur radius)

\- I really loved the old docs search mechanism where the site had a local
index of keywords and could search without hitting the server. I hope you
don't lose that.

\- I'm not sure what the concept of the two navigation bars is. What is the
top bar for, and what's the second bar for? I see "Documentation" in two
places. Logically speaking, I'd expect the upper bar to be the primary
navigation, and the lower bar to be the secondary navigation, but clearly,
that isn't the case.

Anyway, is this open source as of now? Where can I contribute?

~~~
jacobian
The code's not open source yet, but it will be. The idea is we'll deliver what
we've promised to the PSF, then launch the site for real (i.e. replace
python.org) and open source the code at the same time. We want to make this
into a community-maintained thing, but first we got some real work to do :)

~~~
random42
Is it implemented in Django?

~~~
mbi
Yep: <http://preview.python.org/admin/>

~~~
pramodliv1
Nice trick!

------
stdbrouw
I really hate saying this because I know it must have taken a lot of work to
get to this stage... but it looks very 2005. Fewer gradients and shadows and
try to slim down the menus and columns. I know the current site isn't exactly
a beauty, but I liked how it had a Wikipedia-like gravitas. This design looks
too young for the audience.

~~~
fleetfox
I don't think it's 2005 if it's not m$ flat.

~~~
JeremyBanks
Take that back to $lashdot, please.

------
pan69
Looks nice.

My feedback for what it's worth:

\- The home page is very "blue". Personally I think this page will look better
if the blue gradient in the background was a light gray gradient instead.

\- Search icon needs to be lowered.

\- Hovering the secondary menu is not a pleasant experience. I think this is
mainly because of the white info panel in the drop down switch from right to
left. It makes it look cluttered and disorienting. Another problem here is
that there is a menu with drop downs in between the primary nav and the
content. Moving your mouse between primary nav and content will bring up a
secondary nav drop down which in my opinion is very irritating.

\- I think how the menu is aligned under Education (overlaps the content) is
the best way.

~~~
benhoyt
It is blue, but at least it's a colour, and not a bad one. The problem with
gray is that it looks very, well, gray.

I had similar thoughts about the white part of the drop-down menu changing
sides.

FWIW, I think it's a really significant improvement over the current homepage,
which always feels like a list of mostly-irrelevant news links to me. This one
has a code snippet which is a great idea (though I hope the content of the
snippet improves!), and big links to downloads and docs.

------
rattray
Great work! Some thoughts from a purely personal perspective, take them as you
will:

\- I often refer non-programmers to python.org when they ask what that
"Python" thing I do all day is. If this is a significant portion of your
traffic, I might move the "Python is a programming language..." bit higher up
the page.

\- "Integrate systems more effectively" doesn't mean much to me, but if the
landing page is a tool for devs to convince their managers to let them use the
language, could make sense.

\- I don't love calling the list 'l' given that many beginners wind up here.
It can look like a "1" to those not used to monospace, and is confusing. Come
to think of it, the whole beginning example would be very obtuse to anyone not
familiar with programming at all: one of the things I love about Python is
that it's easy to introduce to a total beginner, with something like "it's
like learning French or Italian, not a bunch of random symbols".

\- I personally love the way you do the main dropdowns.

\- The topbar is nice too, but a bit less noticeable to me than maybe it
should be. I think some tooltip-provided explanation (or similar) of PyPi,
saying "Package Index", might help those new to Python but aware of what a
package index is. This might be unnecessary though.

\- The location (and naming) of the "Socialize" link doesn't make much sense
to me. What does it have to do with Search? Also unsure why there's the font
+/- link there; do you often hear that browser settings are insufficient?

I'm exited to see what I think is a terrific update to the beloved Python
homepage. Best of luck!

~~~
nonamegiven
"I might move the "Python is a programming language..." bit higher up the
page."

If you look at the site with a text browser like lynx then this is even more
important. Lots of menus and other things that assume you know what's going
on, then finally on the next page break or two an explanation. Make that all
but topmost.

(And y'all ought to view your sites with a text browser once in awhile, it
will give you a rough idea of the experience of people using browsers for
visual and other impairments.)

~~~
andyroid
If you're using lynx for browsing, you already know what Python is.

~~~
nonamegiven
As I said, it gives you an idea of what an impaired user might see.

------
moreati
Maybe I've grown too used to the current design, but my first reaction is -
yuck, too much like a <http://everyfuckingwebsite.com/> clone. I'll try to
articulate my dislike as something constructive, and submit feedback directly.

~~~
khet
Sometimes the obvious problems are really hard to put a finger on. The new
design for example tries too hard to look good, almost de-emphasizing the
message.

The fact that they are even previewing the website with dummy content tells me
that they are focusing on the wrong things.

~~~
goostavos
I think you did put your finger on it! You describe it perfectly. It's got
that trying too hard feel. There's just so _much_ of it. It kind of reminds of
those fully flash websites. Too much "look pretty."

There's also a bit of information overload going on in the menus. I don't
know. I'm not entirely a fan of the bold colors. I personally would have just
liked an iteration of the current site, rather than a full revamp.

Something along the lines of Github's clean white background and minimalistic
layout would, I think, suit a Python site very well.

I could just be me fearing change, though..

------
gtaylor
A few misc. observations:

* Too much of this page is spent on navigation and link lists. It's the landing page, but we don't need to link to every single sub-section of the site.

* I don't think having a whole sub-menu on the bottom of the page with various download architectures is a good idea. A single "Downloads" link would be much better, breaking out by distro on the downloads page.

* Ditto for a lot of the other stuff in the bottom menus. I understand we're trying to make things discoverable, but feel that you went too far in the other direction (information overload).

* The mobile style is pretty disappointing. There is a _ton_ of wasted vertical space, and the vast majority of my scrolling is spent getting through all of the various menu levels. This could be trimmed down a ton, there's just too much. Strip out all of the ancillary links, stick to the core content, and make it easy to digest.

I make these comments because I genuinely care. I want to see the new
python.org blow our socks off.

------
pekk
It looks OK but if one is going to hire top notch agencies and spend a decent
bit of money, I don't see why the design should look this dated and cluttered.
Too many navbars and buttons everywhere and tons of gradients and rounded
corners are emphasizing almost everything on the page. Isn't this kind of
gradient-heavy stuff dated to 5-10 years ago?

------
naftaliharris
It looks a lot better than the current site! A few criticisms:

1) The line numbers and spacings on the list example are confusing: The
examples come from an interactive session, but the presence of line numbers
suggest that it's a script. Also the spacing is inconsistent with what you'd
get if you typed that into the standard python shell.

2) I think the drop down menus from the top of the page are much bigger and
obtrusive than they need to be. When I opened the page, my mouse went over the
"Success Stories" tab, and I saw a big white "Google" logo in the middle of
the page. The eye is naturally drawn to it, and I spent a second or two like,
"What is that doing there?" until I figured it out.

3) Maybe I would have a slideshow or "arrow-buttons" with more python examples
than just the list. Basic usage of a list doesn't sell python as hard as, say,
list comprehensions, arbitrarily large integers, and/or manipulating sets.

------
obeattie
Could the prompt on the home page be made to be interactive? (CodeAcademy
style?) Seems a great way to get people to jump in straight away… and no
better way to learn than by doing.

~~~
benhoyt
Yeah, that'd be a superb idea. Start with a really good code example (or a few
really good examples that cycle between page loads), and have an interactive
thingy. Like the Go homepage: <http://golang.org/>

------
alexmic
Looks great overall. I like the color scheme and the details.

Some constructive critisism and ideas:

(1) I'm pretty sure that the text in the secondary navbar is not correctly
centered vertically. It's off by a couple of pixels.

(2) It would be nice if the code area in the frontpage had a chunky "Try
Python now" button pointing to an online python editor, with a step-by-step
teaser tutorial.

(3) The frontpage lacks a button to quickly download the latest version on my
platform. I had to look twice to find the 'Download' column.

(4) The search box is a weak point. The magnifying glass is not aligned
properly. The grey dropdowns feel a bit disconnected from the rest of the
design. You're going for shadows and emboss, but that's completely flat.

(5) The position of the 'Socialize' dropdown is a bit random. It could be
placed as another tab in the secondary navbar or in the footer.

------
taylorlapeyre
Check here for an overview of the site redesign by the person who made it
happen: [http://jessenoller.com/blog/2012/11/28/the-great-python-
org-...](http://jessenoller.com/blog/2012/11/28/the-great-python-org-redesign)

Great stuff.

------
gdg92989
The problem with python's website was never that it wasnt "Sexy" enough to
attract newcomers. Its that the documentation was never as well written or
well organized as other languages/libraries like ruby and jQuery.

~~~
simonw
Really? I've always found Python's documentation (especially the official
tutorial) to be excellent. What do you think could be improved about it?

~~~
dgallagher
A navigable list of objects, functions, and methods would be really nice,
something like this (preferably complete): <http://api.rubyonrails.org>

Another suggestion would be to split tutorials/examples apart from object
references. For example, take a peek at the Python Decimal module docs:
<http://docs.python.org/2/library/decimal.html#module-decimal>

All the information is there, but it isn't organized very well. There's a
tutorial, overview of Decimal and its methods (with tutorials mixed within),
and various "notes" sections. It's all mixed together, and confusing for a new
user.

Personally, I'm more of a fan of this type of structure:

    
    
        1. API documentation. No how-to's.
        2. "Guides" and How-To's
    

API documentation is like a dictionary. Succinct, to the point, not littered
with "Here's how you write a sentence with this word" examples.

Guides/How-To's including examples, introductions to use an object, spell out
caveats, etc... This should get wordy when needed.

Both could have links to one another. For experienced coders, you'll mostly
just use #1 (which fits great in a navigable list). For newbies, #2 will teach
you how to do things.

$0.02

~~~
zanny
Agrees on this. Sometimes you don't want the tutorial or book, you just want
the reference guide of one liners saying what the thing is, at least for the
proficient programmer. If I come back to Python from a few months on some C++
project and have to spend 15 minutes looking up how to use their JSON api
because I have to dig 90% of the time to find callables the docs fail.

The lack of a Javadoc / Qt ref / cppreference (I love that wiki) module /
function list makes just searching for something you know exists and just need
the method name a pain in the butt.

------
pxlpshr
Love the design and architecture, and really love the success stories. I
remember struggling to sell a dated financial enterprise company on the
benefits of Python, and those case studies would have really helped.

------
X-Istence
When I hover over one of the buttons (About being the first one I hovered on),
when I move my mouse cursor down and to the right at the same time to go click
"Learn more about the PSF", i accidentally hit the "Downloads" drop down,
which then appears.

At that point I need to move my cursor back to "About", drag down, and then
right.

Putting a time delay on there, or that Javascript that Amazon uses for theirs
that detects mouse movement would be fantastic.

~~~
frankwiles
Thanks, yeah we've heard that from several people and it's on the TODO list to
add some hover intent detection for sure.

------
brass9
Looks awesome! A much needed revamp at last!

From now on, the snake will be able to compete head to head with a certain
pink rock (in terms of attractive homepages) :)

~~~
jmj42
Completely unrelated, but I love the "certain pink rock" phrase.

------
wenbert
Please use a serif font for non-Titles. Every time I read something online
that is a couple of paragraphs long (eg: documentation), I always wished that
they have a Times/serif font version of this document.

It would probably not be as "beautiful" compared to Non-serif fonts but it
would certainl help my eyes (and I'm sure for others as well - especially if
we spend hours in front of a computer screen).

------
spicavigo
You are killing it. Python.org should be really dry. The language is too
juicy. I really love the way it looks right now. Moreover, whoever designed
the new one, did a half-hearted job. It looks obnoxious. May be there is a
design which looks better, but this definitely is not it. It looks like some
corporate-y site, and worse, a really bad corporate.

------
buster
Nice, but i think it is too dense with information and more confusing then the
current one. There are those two big horizontal menus that confuse me and just
moving the mouse over the first page pops up new menus everywhere.

I'd suggest: Put the main navigation bar (about, downloads, docs, etc) to the
top and move the current top bar with links to the side, somewhere else.

Also Downloads and Docs is mentioned many times on that page, i'd suggest to
leave the link to the Docs in the main bar and get rid of the other ones.

And at the bottom this whole page (takes up my whole screen) contains all this
links again.

It's probably that way to decide which design way to go.. The blue navigation
bar also is right in the middle of the screen, that's disturbing. The common
way to display navigation is at the top or at the left side not right in the
middle, where the content belongs (imo).

Anyway, keep going, you're doing a great job! :)

------
azharcs
I like the design but I've some feedback.

\- Search bar has to be well integrated with the primary navigation.

\- Alignment of the search text field & the search button.

\- Search text field has sharp edges while the button is slightly bigger and
has rounded edges.

\- I think increase/decrease your text size is redundant. Your target audience
is programmers or people who want to learn programming. They already know how
to zoom in/zoom out.

\- Instead of showing an image of how to create an array. Wouldn't it be
awesome, if we create a simple interactive shell where-in you show how to
manipulate strings (reverse, capitalize etc. It will get user's who are new to
Python excited about the language and its simplicity.

How can I contribute to the project?

~~~
jacobian
Thanks for the feedback, good stuff.

As for contributing: we'll be releasing the code when we launch the site for
real (i.e. actually replace python.org), and we'll certainly be taking pull
requests. I'll also have some contributor guidlines written up by that point.

We've got some serious work to do first, though :)

------
skrebbel
I like it!

A usability annoyance: when I hover over "Blog", and then move my mouse to
click the first blog article's headline, the menu changes to "success
stories".

At [1] they discuss how Amazon fixed that (HN discussion at [2]).

[1] [http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-
mega-...](http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-mega-
dropdown) [2] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5330998>

------
artursapek
Fucking sexy, only immediate criticism is the PSF link looks disabled because
it's the only unsaturated label color. It feels very "coming-soon" and not
very "click on me!"

------
ameen
One of my biggest bugbears of learning from the official docs was trudging
through python.org. Hopefully this addresses that.

Loving the redesign - clean, functional and pretty as well.

~~~
pekk
You had problems learning because you didn't like how Python's web site was
styled?

~~~
joshuacc
That wouldn't surprise me at all. The visual design of a website can engage a
user or drive a user away. The current python.org just presents the user with
an unfriendly wall of text which make it difficult to get one's bearings.

This is especially important for accommodating users with conditions like
ADHD.

------
notatoad
I love it. The aesthetics are nothing special, at best you could say they are
inoffensive but with a big community organization like python and so many
opinions to cater to, inoffensive is probably as good as it gets.

More importantly, it is properly responsive, well laid out, touchscreen
friendly, and a flexible enough design that it should be easy to add sections
later. Everything a modern site should be.

------
droelf
I like everything except for the search bar: The search icon is off, and the
button is too high.

Also the «socialize» dropdown on that bar doesn't look that good.

~~~
insertnickname
Guillemets are not used in English. Use “” instead.

------
niyazpk
Very nice work.

I am a bit torn on this though: <http://i.imgur.com/QBEWQQc.png>

It does not look simple enough with all the >>> characters.

If you are not familiar with the python shell, I am not sure that you will be
able to understand which lines are commands and which lines are results. There
must be a better way to do this.

More code examples would also be a welcome change IMHO.

------
zanny
It doesn't go full-fullscreen on widescreen, which ususally isn't bad, but I
know on the old python (and at least the docs site) having the vertical fixed
sidebar list was handy, and much more useful than one horizontal navbar (or 3,
in this case... maybe cut down on the nav bars).

Personal taste, I prefer my sites with a fixed vertical navigation pane to the
side when you get ultra-widescreen.

------
alptrv
Why every second website now uses this -webkit-font-smoothing: antialized?
Fonts look unreadable for me on mac os. Why to make a decision for user on how
to render fonts?

EDIT: Made a screenshot to illustrate the problem:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/orzn4f2utoxh4st/Screen-
Shot-2013-0...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/orzn4f2utoxh4st/Screen-
Shot-2013-03-17-at-9.43.40-PM.png)

------
x3ro
The site looks good, but on the "Docs" sub-site, the fly-out menu colors are
horrible (no contrast at all).

For example, this is a fly-out on the main page:
<http://cl.ly/image/0w2t0N0S3714>

And this one is one the docs sub-site: <http://cl.ly/image/1Z2S0p3O1e15>

------
espadrine
This redesign is amazing.

Having a snippet of code presented to you is nice.

However, I wonder whether it'd be possible to provide a more hands-on feel,
possibly through something like
<[http://repl.it/languages/Python>](http://repl.it/languages/Python>). That
way, one can interact with the snippet of code.

------
ciderpunx
I certainly like the frontpage look, a lot more up to date than the current
site. I tend to prefer less weight in the header on inner pages. While it is
nice and prominent, it does push the stuff that returning users will be
interested in further down the page. I really liked the popups on the main
nav.

------
pagade
Under the font menu (next to 'Go' button) there is a small separator between
'Larger' and 'Reset' options. It does not have any label but acts like
'Larger' option and increases the font when clicked.

If it is just a separator it should not increase the font. Else it should have
proper label.

------
riotingpscifis
What is the motivation to redesign the site, other than to make it look more
web 2.0?

------
nayefc
Finally! I really hope their docs improve because right now, they are
horrendous.

~~~
jacobian
Do you think you can clarify? Most people seem to think that Python's docs are
quite good — it's one of the things that originally brought me to Python,
along with many others. If you can explain how they let you down perhaps we
can do something to fix it?

~~~
nayefc
Sure. My main problem I find is actually finding what I need. Assume I want to
read about the string split method. There are two places that I'd go to:

<http://docs.python.org/2/library/string.html>
<http://docs.python.org/2/library/stdtypes.html>

I know the difference, but that's very confusing and annoying. It might be
easier to have all string methods in one page, but separate them in terms of
built-in standard library vs. the module ones.

Then I came across: <http://docs.python.org/release/2.5.2/lib/string-
methods.html> which is a cleaner version.

Another thing I found in string a few days ago: the difference between
capitalize() and title() on std string is not clarified at all in the docs.

------
webbruce
Huge improvement, that really looks great. One cool feature you could look
into is an interactive terminal like <http://www.codecademy.com/> has on their
homepage.

------
wasabian
The `>>>` added to links with the `:before` selector adds a right margin that
becomes an unclickable area between the decoration and the actual link. Using
padding instead of margin will fix that.

------
indubitably
using 'l' as a variable name seems like bad practice… it looks like a 1!

~~~
Goranek
agree, funny thing in most python books they always say do not use l as a
variable name

------
paul4096
Little thought: Wouldn't it be great to lazy load a JS live input console to
actually try out the demo scripts on the frontpage? I'm missing those out for
several language sites (eg Ruby).

------
wslh
I suggest to add a slice example in the first page since it quickly makes
obvious how Python can help you in writing less code.

It would be interesting to do A/B testing with different code snippets.

------
isarat
mainnav element is unnecessarily wide. Also too much of spacing between the
elements in top-bar.

The margin to "About" in the mainnav looks a bit odd. Is it required?

The contents of the mainnav is oddly placed. I feel it can be organized from
left to right in terms of usability to users. Like Downloads and Documentation
first rest should follow in the respective orders.

The latest news can be placed somewhere in the first page itself for better
visibility. Users has to scroll down now to see it.

------
Skywing
Looks great. That example on the front page might want to pick a different
variable name, though. It sort of looks like you're using the number 1 as the
variable.

------
vasco
In the downloads tab "Download for Mac OSX" is the worse choice for a default.
Either choose the one with the most users (Windows) or the open one (Linux)...

~~~
ubercore
These will by dynamic, as with most download links out there. OS X is just
shown because that's what we've been developing with, mostly.

------
scott_karana
I really like the design, personally. Well done!

Curious about the heading font used, FluxRegular.woff: does anybody know the
source of the font, and the licensing? :)

------
smnrchrds
It would look better if it only had one top menu bar with search box
integrated in it instead of two menu bars with a search box between them.

------
Skoofoo
This design is shinier, though it feels uninspired and shows a disappointing
lack of attention to fundamental design principles.

------
diiiimaaaa
Stop calling all high-dpi displays Retina. I'm on Nexus4 and message at the
bottom of your page says "Retina Display @1.5".

------
nebuchadnezzer
I like what i see ! Looks a tad bit inspired from earlier version of
tryruby.org, i hope they add the functionality .

------
amcl
I may have missed it, but I didn't find a link to the wiki. I expected to find
it in either the community or doc tab.

------
ryantan
Awesome. How about having a different landing page for non-devs and devs like
drupal.com vs drupal.org?

------
asawilliams
too much variation in style between sections. Some areas are very flat and
'Metro-ish' and then you have heavy gradients, extreme rounded corners. It
just doesn't feel consistent. Looks like multiple designers were working on
this and no one was talking to one another.

------
rman666
Looks great! Go for it. Then go talk to the PHP.net team about their
disastrously ugly site, too.

~~~
endijs
<http://prototype.php.net/> feel free to contribute.

------
mnml_
I prefer the previous version tbh.

------
cool-RR
Looks great, now make the Python example actually interactive using a
Javascript backend.

~~~
frankwiles
Great idea.

------
tudorizer
The style reminds me of the jQuery site redesign, but python.org looks better.

------
jevin
This website looks way too good for a programming language! Stunning!

------
Siecje
What was used to make the site? Django? Flask? Bottle?

~~~
FraaJad
Django running on Python 3.3

------
vannen
Looks great; a great improvement over the current one.

------
bobx11
Serif font makes the l look like a 1 in the code.

~~~
Stratoscope
@jacobian - hope you see this - it appears that you were hellbanned 41 minutes
ago. I have no idea why - don't shoot the messenger!

~~~
bobx11
I loaded the page in other browsers and saw my comment, but now there are like
20 others saying the same thing but my comment id is the predecessor to the
one that's at the top (so i was first ;] ). what symptom tells you I was
hellbanned?

~~~
Stratoscope
@bobx11 - you weren't hellbanned, @jacobian was. But no one can reply to a
comment from a hellbanned user, so the custom is to reply to a parent comment
in the hope that the hellbanned user may see it.

If you had been hellbanned yourself, then you would see your own comments, but
other users wouldn't see them unless they enabled "showdead" in their HN
settings. And non-logged-in visitors would never see them. So viewing an HN
page you've commented on from an incognito window is a good way to check that.

------
webjunkie
Okay who else hates flyout menus like these?

~~~
Shish2k
When they don't implement the magical amazon triangle, yes

[http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-
mega-...](http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-mega-
dropdown) (discussed on HN several times previously)

------
nXqd
it looks quite nice. Great work, guys ! I'm thinking about Vim's redesign. It
must be done, what do you think :D

------
Jalevijo
Looks pretty 'standard', but I love it.

------
xorgar831
Love that it's responsive! I like it!

------
benaston
Three "m" words: mystery meat menus.

------
bobowzki
The example should be runnable!

------
supervillain
Looks and feels like ruby-lang.org

Just saying.

------
walkon
Has some nice aspects, but that secondary nav is horrible in almost every way.

~~~
benhoyt
I'm not in any way related to this effort, but if you're going to give
criticism, please at least make it constructive or give examples of what you
mean. I certainly didn't find it horrible "in almost every way".

~~~
PommeDeTerre
I think that was an example of very concise and constructive criticism.

Sometimes just about everything is wrong with a given design, and saying so is
the best way to express this.

In this case, it's pretty obvious that the nav buttons are uselessly large,
the empty padding on either end is wasteful and annoying, the location mid-way
down the page isn't practical, the color makes it blend in with the page's
background, the drop down submenus make it awkward to find and get to the
information being sought, the submenus are cluttered, and so forth.

The location is poor. The appearance is poor. The usability is poor. Using
"horrible in almost every way" to describe it is very accurate and precise.
It's just not the kind of thing that works after some minor tweaks; it all
needs to be thrown away and redone using a different approach.

~~~
benhoyt
It might be "constructive" if everyone is in basic agreement and people know
what's being referred to. That's certainly not the case with the OP's comment,
and there's obviously people who disagree. The specifics in your comment
(especially your "In this case..." paragraph) are much more helpful and
specific.

------
tonyblundell
Looks awesome

------
TheRealGL
Really nice!

------
interg12
responsive.

------
qoo
I like!

------
umrashrf
So cool!

------
warrentr
lookin goooooood

